# When is Lightroom 7 coming out?



## keithfullermusic (Apr 21, 2015)

it had to be done...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know, but what I do know is that LR 7 will be the worst version of Light room since 6 came out. ;D


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 23, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I don't know, but what I do know is that LR 7 will be the worst version of Light room since 6 came out. ;D


You are right. LR CC or 6 is worse than 5 and still sucks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2015)

keithfullermusic said:


> it had to be done...



Indeed, ppl probably don't realize that LR6 will be the last version with the outdated concept of "ownership", and you won't be ably to "buy" anything beyond it. Updates will be for CC only with the modern, cheap subscription service including all the online goodies.


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 23, 2015)

When money runs out I have Topaz,Nik and onOne all of which can answer most of my needs ,also CS5 and stand alone Lr5.7 .


----------



## Diko (Aug 24, 2017)

Reviving the topic...  Any opinionZ after the hot survey?


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 29, 2017)

I think they will update Lightroom 2015 to 2016 in early 2019. It will fix bugs in earlier versions and update camera profiles.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2017)

I've seen no suggestion that Lightroom 7 will ever come out. Lightroom CC gets updated regularly with bug fixes and new features. Adobe has said that they are investing a lot of money in trying to speed up Lightroom CC, so look for higher prices.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 29, 2017)

In my opinion it would be foolish of Adobe not to to bring out Lightroom 7 with many very capable Raw Converters waiting in the wings, Capture One; dxo; photo ninja; Affinity photo, to name but four.


----------



## LDS (Aug 29, 2017)

I place a bet we'll see a LR7 in Spring 2018. Hope so because the Map module in LR5 now barely works (it looks there has been some changes in the Google Maps API), and I wish I could avoid to upgrade to LR6 before it.


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 22, 2017)

Lightroom 7 is being beta tested ahead of a October 18th to 20th release, if this rumor is to be believed.

http://www.cameraegg.org/adobe-lightroom-7-to-be-announced-in-october/

Fingers crossed it's definitely long overdue.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Sep 22, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> Lightroom 7 is being beta tested ahead of a October 18th to 20th release, if this rumor is to be believed.
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/adobe-lightroom-7-to-be-announced-in-october/
> 
> Fingers crossed it's definitely long overdue.


Well I hope that rumour is true because I think quite a few of us are unwilling to commit to a monthly payment for the rest of our lives without knowing what we will be getting for our money. At least, if there is a Lightroom 7 we can take a look at its new features before deciding whether to part with some of our hard earned cash.
Whilst I accept the point that £10 per month is not a lot of money compared to what we pay for new lenses and other stuff, I don't like the way that the money rolls in every month whether Adobe develop the product or not. They need an incentive to improve the product and judging by Adobe's recent financial results it looks like that incentive does not exist at the moment.


----------



## LDS (Sep 22, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> Lightroom 7 is being beta tested ahead of a October 18th to 20th release, if this rumor is to be believed.



I may not like it too much if speed improvements need converting to DNG... hope Adobe doesn't use it as a lever to promote its own format. For several reasons I prefer to keep the original .CR2.


----------



## Diko (Sep 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> I may not like it too much if speed improvements need converting to DNG... hope Adobe doesn't use it as a lever to promote its own format. For several reasons I prefer to keep the original .CR2.


 I kind of like it. I wish there was ML for 5D4 since it would spit out DNG files directly. For me the DNG conversion is not taking long, but 1:1 preview build is terrible. Let's hope they will fix that in LR 7.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 2, 2017)

Adobe confirm that Lightroom 7 will be released this year tweet.

https://photorumors.com/2017/09/30/this-is-the-deleted-tweet-where-adobe-confirmed-that-lightroom-7-will-be-announced-this-year/


----------

